# Tele/ AT shop Help Wanted



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

We are looking for some help, 27-36 hrs. per week, working in a retail tele/AT/climbing/kayaking shop in Edwards, CO. Some retail experiece is preferred, but not required. 
We are 10-15 minutes west of Vail. It's a fun, relaxed, work environment, gear deals and ski pass assistance can be discussed. 

Send an e-mail or drop by a resume if interested.


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

One of our guys is leaving town on a kayak trip to China for the next couple of months.
Looking to fill a part-time position.

Call or stop by if interested.

-Sean


----------

